# 

## kanti1983

Witam, przymierzam się do ocieplenia poddasza wełną mineralną, i zaadoptowanie części tego poddasza jako mieszkalne .Mam zamiar zrobić to sam z tatą.
zdjęcia przedstawiają schemat tego poddasza i wygląd samego dachu



Część zaznaczona na niebiesko ma być mieszkalna a pozostała część z uwagi na wysokość pozostaje niemieszkalna.
Strop pomiędzy pietrem a tym poddaszem obecnie nie jest w żaden sposób ocieplony.
Myślałem żeby wełną ocieplić dach na części mieszkalnej, a na tej części nie mieszkalnej ułożyć na wylewce. I ściankę dzielącą te części poddasza również.

Z braku szczegółowej wiedzy moje pytania są następujące:
1. Jakie oprócz wełny są niezbędne materiały potrzebne do wykonania takiego ocieplenia.
2. Czy wentylacja na części mieszkalnej powinna być wtedy w każdym pomieszczeniu ?
3. Jakiej grubości użyć wełny ? Czy wystarczy pojedynczo ? 
4. Krokwie są ułożone co 80cm i mają wysokość 14cm. Wełna ułoży się dobrze jesli będzie grubsza od wysokości krokwi ?
5. Na części niemieszkalnej układać też pod dachem wełnę, czy lepiej układać na wylewce. Czy na wylewce  mogłby być styropian zamiast wełny?

Proszę o jakieś wskazówki jeśli komuś coś przyjdzie do głowy,
Pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## מרכבה

1. tak trzeba przygotować miejsce na wełnę, dać membranę wysoko paroprzepuszczalną pod dach z ostępem od blachy 3-4 cm.
Przybijając do boków krokwi. Trzeba też zrobić miejsce na połączenie izolacji dachu z izolacją ścian zewnętrznych, przestrzeń między krokwiami out.
Ściany szczytowe też niech nie podchodzą do samego pokrycia dachowego tylko te 30-40cm kończą się przed blachą, to umożliwi połączenie izolacji dachu z ścianami. Dajesz pod krokwie nadbitkę z łat ... tak aby zmieściła się wełna 15cm, a na to w poprzek drugi pas 15cm wełny to takie socjalne minimum.
Na to folia paroizolacyjna, najważniejsza sprawa !!  polecam z dodatkiem alu. Oczywiście stroną świecącą do wewnątrz poddasza.
Przerwa między folią a płytą GK czy OSB 1,5 cm i tyle.
Paroizolację wywnić na ściany kolankową czy szczytową, wszystko starannie zaklejając.

http://www.google.pl/imgres?espv=210...tart=0&ndsp=15 paroizolacja 

http://www.scanhome.ie/blog/2013/06/...-is-installed/
paroizolacja 
http://www.google.pl/imgres?espv=210...art=61&ndsp=22

----------


## czarn-y

Jeśli chcesz ekonomiczniej, a też dobrze. Wiatroizolacja jest zbyteczna. Wełny daj między krokwie 10cm, wtedy będziesz mieć 4cm szczeliny na jej wentylację. Ważne żeby ta szczelina była wentylowana. Dodatkowo 10cm wełny w poprzek na krokwie. W sumie będzie 20cm i zobaczysz, że w zupełności wystarczy. Paroizolacja i wentylacja to podstawa. Ostatnio tak robiłem u siebie jedno pomieszczenie na poddaszu i różnica jest diametralna.

----------


## מרכבה

Membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna jest konieczna z tego względu, że może tam powiać śnieg, zaciągnąć trochę "wody z opadów".
A membrana takie resztki zbierze i nie dopuści do zawilgocenia wełny.
20cm ale sam przyznasz że nie masz odniesienia, do innych wartości.  Jak możesz dać 30 czy 40cm to tyle daj.
To nie kurtka gdzie można w razie W ubrać dodatkowy sweter.

----------


## kanti1983

dzięki panowie za rady. Z tego co widzę to należy dać ok 20 cm tej wełny w sumie. Pojawia się taki oto problem.

W miejscu gdzie się wchodzi na to poddasze obecnie od wylewki do dolnej części krokwi jest dokładnie 1,80m. Dalej już jest więcej.
W tym akurat miejscu dodanie drugiej warstwy waty+ jakiejś płyty K-G dodatkowo obniży przyszły sufit. Ja mam trochę ponad 1,8m.

Czy w tym wrażliwym miejscu tj jakieś 8m2 z ok 60m2 miejsca mieszkalnego mogłoby zostać tylko na jednej warstwie wełny z racji wysokości ?

----------


## מרכבה

Nie bardzo, ponieważ krokwie lepiej przewodzą ciepło i jest wielce prawdopodobne iż nastąpi kondensacja już na płycie GK z powodu obniżenia temperatury właśnie przez nie zaizolowane krokwie.

http://www.pro-eco.org.pl/zdjecia_ka...rmowizyjna.htm proszę sobie zobaczyć jak ukazuje się obraz poddasza w kamerze termo. 
Dodam im lepiej zaizolowane tym równiejsza temperatura.

----------


## aś1

Witam.
wiem już ,że ocieplenie wełną10 cm dla pomieszczenia użytkowego to za mało.
mam wyłożoną między krokwiami wełnę gr.10 cm.na to zamocowana jest folia paroizolacyjna a na folię profile na które właśnie miały być kładzione płyty KG.
Czy powinnam zdjąć konstrukcję(profile) i folię i dołożyć kolejne 10 cm.Czy mogę dołożyć kolejną warstwę wełny na to co już jest wykonane?bez zdejmowania profili i folii?byłaby wtedy zachowana szczelina około 4cm.między pierwszą warstwą i folią.
a może mogłabym dołożyć wełnę pod zamontowane już profile(nie usuwając  folii?)wtedy druga warstwa wełny stykałaby się z folią.
Proszę o radę.

----------


## stam222

Tak sie nie robi. Chcesz by bylo dobrz to musisz zdjac folie. Obie warstwy welny musza tworzyc jedna warstwe a/i przede wszystkim folia musi byc od strony wew. by zabezpieczyc te welne przed wnikaniem wilgoci. Poczytaj troche zanim narobisz "diabla" .
Pzdr.

----------


## מרכבה

Wnikaniem to raz dwa musi być na tej paroizolacji ciepło tj musi mieć odpowiednią temp.
Inaczej już na paroizolacji będzie się skraplać woda.

----------


## mazi07

a polecacie jakiegoś konkretnego producenta??

----------


## Jan P.

Przerwa 1,5 cm między wełną a k/g.Co za bzdura :mad:   ,ma się stykać,  paroprzepuszczalna  też niepotrzebna Jan.

----------


## serekk

> a polecacie jakiegoś konkretnego producenta??


Zobacz ich ofertę: http://www.isover.pl/Nasza-oferta 

Ja ocieplałem w zeszłym roku poddasze Isoverem i jestem póki co zadowolony.

----------


## sowecan

> Przerwa 1,5 cm między wełną a k/g.Co za bzdura  ,ma się stykać,  paroprzepuszczalna  też niepotrzebna Jan.


mi zalecali też przerwe ale tak położyłem że nie będzie przerwy ale paroprzepuszczalną założyłem 

forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?223937-stary-dach-bez-foli-jak-po%C5%82o%C5%BCy%C4%87-folie-paraizolacyjn%C4%85

to moj temat tez mam pare pytań

----------


## gizmolec

Podpinam się do mazi07. Czy wełna to wełna czy jest lepsza i gorsza . Jeśli można to którego producenta jest lepsza.

----------


## mj2007

również mam zamiar zrobić samodzielnie ocieplenie poddasza. mam w pełni deskowany dach i zastanawiam się czy taka kolejność prac będzie właściwa:
- nabicie na krokwiach papiaków w odległości ok. 2 cm od deskowania, a następnie naciągnięcie sznurka (np. murarskiego) żeby zrobić dylatację pomiędzy wełną a deskowaniem;
- upchanie pomiędzy krokwie wełny - 15 cm wejdzie na pewno, może 20 cm da się wcisnąć...
- znowu papiaki i sznurek żeby wełna nie spadała;
- mocowanie do krokwi uchwytów na stelarze pod płyty k/g;
- wełna 5 cm (może 10 cm...) w poprzek tej pierwszej nad krokwiami;
- montaż profili do płyt k/g;
- i na to same płyty...
czy w moim harmonogramie są jakieś błędy? jeśli tak to jakie?
czy na drugą warstwę wełny należy dawać folię paraizolacyjną czy można ją sobie darować?
jak montować uchwyty pod profile aluminiowe? to, że trzeba złapać równą płaszcyznę to wiem, ale czy na coś więcej trzeba uważać?
będe wdzięczny za wszelkie podpowiedzi...

----------


## zeusrulez

Welny sie nie upycha. Jesli mamy na nia 15 cm to wklada sie 15 !! Nie 16 nie 20. 
Z roznych powodow. 
Sa inne sposoby aby zrobic "miejsce" dla niej.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mj2007

'upychanie' było w sensie wsadzenia tyle ile się pomiędzy krokwiami zmieści. nie pamiętam, ale chyba mam 18tki, więc po odjęciu 2-3 cm dylatacji 15 powinna daś się 'upchnąć'  :smile:  ale jak krokwie są większe (a spore były) to może by 20tka weszła...
a co masz na myśli mówiąc o 'zrobieniu miejsca'? nadbitki na krokwiach? czy może dłuższe wieszaki pod profile żeby druga warstwa wełny była grubsza?

odnośnie dylatacji - czy zamiast nabijania papiaków na krokwie i rozciągania sznurka można napić wzdłuż krokwi listewki o grubości 2-3 cm? widziałem takie rozwiązanie tylko czy będzie ono równie skuteczne co 'siatka' ze sznurka? na pewno takie listewki znacznie szybciej można nabić niż papiaki i sznurek.

----------


## מרכבה

Listewki będą jak najbardziej, 
wełny pod krokwie daj 10cm nie będzie przerwy w izolacji/ przez krokwie.



> Przerwa 1,5 cm między wełną a k/g.Co za bzdura ,ma się stykać, paroprzepuszczalna też niepotrzebna Jan.


1,5cm z folią z powłoką daje tyle co prawie 3cm EPS"a białego .. 
Membrana też jest wskazana, szczególnie żeby nie wywiewało powietrza z wełny .. za nadto ..

----------


## jasnorzewski

Szczelina wentylacyjna nad wełną prowadzi na zewnątrz budynku. Co zrobisz żeby tą szczeliną nie wchodziły Ci gryzonie na poddasze? Masz jakiś plan?

----------


## מרכבה

Siatka stalowa  przykręcona, cóż takie uroki ... to rozwiązanie pasywne, aktywne to straszak na gryzonie.

----------


## jasnorzewski

> Siatka stalowa  przykręcona, cóż takie uroki ... to rozwiązanie pasywne, aktywne to straszak na gryzonie.


Staram to sobie wyobrazić szczegółowo... A czy nie lepsza byłaby blacha perforowana? W dziurki o średnicy 3 mm? Trochę taniej wychodzi niż siatka. I chyba łatwiej porządnie uformować. Jestem właśnie na etapie ocieplenia poddasza i cały czas mi to chodzi po głowie.

----------


## מרכבה

Zgadza się  :smile:  widzisz  :smile:  dzięki za pomysł  :smile:

----------


## zeusrulez

Możesz zwinąć/zrolować siatkę na owady i włożyć w tą szczelinę. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mj2007

chwila moment, bo pogubiłem się z tą siatką. pomiędzy krokwiami powinna minimalnie zawijać się na krokwie, bo inaczej jej nie przybiję. a na dole? mam ją wyciągnąć na ściankę kolankową czy puścić poniżej murłaty? dokąd mam kłaść wełnę na dole? do murłaty czy wyżej? gdzie (i czy) ma się ona połączyć ze styropianem z elewacji?
to będzie moje drugie ocieplanie poddasza w życiu, pierwsze ze 20 lat temu (jak nie lepiej) więc będe wdzięczny za wszelkie podpowiedzi żebym mógł zrobić to raz a dobrze...

----------


## iza87ania

Witam! Mam pytanie odnosnie ocieplenia poddasza. Przy ocieplaniu zachowuje sie odstep przy pierwszej warstwie wełny chodzi mi o odstep od foli dachowej np 3cm aby była cyrkulacja. Czy pierwsza warstwa 15cm a puzniej 10cm wystarczy na skuteczne ocieplenie. Przy zamykanu ocieplenia stosuje sie pierw płyte osb a puzniej doipiero regips w celu usztywnienia samej płyty regipsowej??

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam! Mam pytanie odnosnie ocieplenia poddasza. Przy ocieplaniu zachowuje sie odstep przy pierwszej warstwie wełny chodzi mi o odstep od foli dachowej np 3cm aby była cyrkulacja. Czy pierwsza warstwa 15cm a puzniej 10cm wystarczy na skuteczne ocieplenie. Przy zamykanu ocieplenia stosuje sie pierw płyte osb a puzniej doipiero regips w celu usztywnienia samej płyty regipsowej??


Jesli masz:
- folie dachowa wysokoparoprzepuszczalna, łaty, dachowka/blacha, to nie dajesz zadnej przerwy. Welna moze dotykac bezposrednio do foli/memebrany.
- deskowanie z papa dajeszcz szczeline wentylacyjna.

Nie ma czegoś takiego jak "skuteczne ocieplenie". 15+10 ocieplenia bedzie "bardziej skuteczne:" od 15+5 a mnie "skuteczne" od 15+15. Kwestia tego ile masz pieniazków i co chcesz osiagnac. 

Przy zamykaniu ocieplenia "pierw" sie stosuje folie paroizolacyjna. "puzniej" regips.

----------


## mj2007

czy uchwyty na stelaż muszę wykonać przed położeniem wełny czy można je zamontować później? pytam, bo wełnę chcę położyć sam, a stelaże i płyty zlecę firmie.
mam pełne deskowanie i taki plan, że od wewnątrz wzdłuż krokwi nabiję listwy 2x2 cm, na to dam siatkę stalową albo plastikową od gipsów, potem 15 cm wełny na sznurek i drugie 15 cm w drugą stronę. czy to będzie prawidłowo wykonane ocieplenie poddasza?

----------


## Andrzej733

To zależy jakie masz krokwie. 
Ja robię sznurkiem szczelinę nad wełną a deskowaniem, tylko wełna musi być mniejsza niż krokiew.
Jak robisz na grzybkach to przed wełną musisz to zrobić , jak na esy to po pierwszej warstwie.

----------


## mj2007

krokwie mam 18 - 3 cm dylatacja i 15 wełny. potem drugie 15 w drugą stronę już nad (a raczej pod) krokwiami.
na co zwrócić uwagę przy układaniu pierwszej warstwy? dokąd ma sięgać wełna? na pewno za murlatę, ale ile?

----------


## Andrzej733

Ma zetknąć się z izolacją ściany z zewnątrz. Jak nie ma izolacji  im dalej aby nie wypadała. Jak docinasz wełnę to robisz tyle więcej aby wełna nie wybrzuszała się za bardzo (naddatek ok 3 cm ale to mysisz sprawdzić w rzeczywistości)
No i ważne nie rób tego jak jest gorąco. Maseczki na twarz , okulary jak masz dobre. Nie trzyj oczu i nie przemywaj wodą jak coś ci naleci, lepiej łzami wygonić, nie drap się jak swędzi. 
No i dokładność przy jętkach abys miał wszędzie izolację

----------


## mj2007

jeszcze nie mam styropianu na elewacji, więc będę wypychał wełnę ile się da. a nie lepiej napakować tak żeby zlicować z zewnętrzną płaszczyzną murłaty, a dopiero potem styropianem dojść do wełny? bo inaczej to musiałbym 'owijać' murłatę żeby oba ocieplenia się zetknęły.
przy jętkach i w narożnikach wepchnę ile się da, byle zachować dylatację.
a co z kalenicą? mam zamiar ocieplić również poddasze nieużytkowe nad stropem pierwszego piętra - pchać wełnę do samego końca czy tam musi być dylatacja żeby powietrze miało swobodny obieg? czy może połączyć wełnę z obu płaszczyzn tak żeby była luka nad wełną przy samej kalenicy?

----------


## buyt

Po przeczytaniu dużej ilości wątków i zasięgnięciu informacji chciałbym zapytać się fachowców czy w prawidłowy sposób chcę ocieplić swój dach pokryty blachodachówką i jest folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna.
Zamieszczam foto:

Pytania:
1) Wełna między krokwie idzie 15cm o gorszej lambdzie - np. UNI-MATA 0,39. Następnie w poprzek chcę dać drugą warstwę ale już sam nie wiem czy dać także 15cm o lambdzie 0,39 czy 10cm o lambdzie 0,33 np SUPER-MATY. Które rozwiązanie wydaje się lepsze?
2) Czy takie przejście wełny nad murłatą i dosunięcie do niej styropianu 15cm jest OK czy lepiej styropian z elewacji dać wyżej pod samo pokrycie dchowe i do niego dopchnąć wełnę?
3) Jaka folia paroizolacyjna pod płyty GK jest wystarczająca?

----------


## Michalgosc

buyt ja między krokwie daję 20cm unimaty 0,39, pod krokwie 10cm supermaty 0,33 ale mnie ograniecza wysokość pomieszczeń. Paroizolację tez isower tylko jescze nie wiem którą.    Wewnętrzną stronę murłaty mozesz ocieplic wełną, z zewnątrz dojedź styropianem do membrany a jesli masz deskowanie to zastosuj szczelinę wentylacyjną około 3 cm.  
  Panowie a ja mam pytanko czy ktoś z was ocieplał poddasze przed wylewkami u mnie będą z mixokreta???   Chce w grudniu ocieplic  poddasze stelaż wełna paroizolacja, zielone płyty gk są odporne na wilgoć ale czy wystarczająco odporne by kręcić je przed wylewkami???

----------


## buyt

Ocieplenie domu planuję na początku następnego roku więc chyba Twoja opcja będzie dla mnie korzystniejsza żeby styropian został od zewnątrz. I wezmę też XPSa. Będzie coś takiego:
Michalgosc ja też chcę pierwsze ocieplenie poddasza a później wylewki, dlatego ja zostawię wełnę na stelażu z profilami bez płyt na czas wylewek.
Dzięki za radę!

----------


## Michalgosc

Ja u siebie po zewnętrznej stronie murłaty mam grafitowy styropian musiałem go dodatkowo zaciągnąć klejem bo ptaki w kilku miejscach zrobiły dziury może xps jest twardszy i nie będziesz miał tego problemu.

----------

